
A Startup’s Plan to Cut Air Freight Costs in Half with 777-Size Drones - ericfrenkiel
https://www.fastcompany.com/3069053/a-startups-plan-to-halve-cargo-shipping-costs-with-777-size-drones
======
Shivetya
I was all for being impressed until they stated it takes off and lands on
water. Ouch. How much cargo capacity will they have to give up for that
feature let alone increased maintenance and subject to even more weather
issues?

